
OpenInsulin – Onwards and Upwards in 2017 - mindcrime
http://openinsulin.org/onwards-and-upwards-in-2017/
======
mindcrime
Folks, if you're looking for a project to support that can literally save
lives, this is a good one. If you didn't know, millions of people in America
alone are insulin dependent diabetics, and insulin is _fucking expensive_.
Even with insurance it can be costly, and people without insurance, or with
shitty insurance, can find the cost prohibitive to the point of not getting
their insulin, or not getting enough. And that will kill eventually.

